# ovulation and Mirena IUD



## wiccan mom (Apr 16, 2006)

I got my Mirena inserted on Aug3rd...been having the spotting thing that the Mirenahomepage describes (grr...going on 2 wks!)

What I can't find an answer to is, do I still ovulate while using the Mirena? I am 6 1/2 mos. PP, still bfing ds2(+solids) and really looking forward to some kind of hormonal cycle to start up so I can get my mojo back....figured one benefit of the 2 wk flow, might be that I ovulated?

Hoping some of you wise mommas have experience with this bc.


----------



## mesa (Aug 19, 2006)

I had Mirena for almost four years, and of all the BC methods I have tried, it was the best. Good sex drive, no weight gain, and no AF after about 3 months! That was the best part.

They say they don't know how Mirena works, but I think I did ovulate on it. I am very sensitive to hormonal fluctuations (in terms of sex drive) and I felt absolutely normal while using Mirena. Oh yes, and I think the spotting you are experiencing is related to an irritated uterus/cervix from the insertion. It can take a while to settle down, then you should notice your cycle returning to normal, and if you're lucky, gradually tapering and getting lighter, and eventually no AF at all.

Sorry I couldn't be more help! Good luck!


----------



## lasergirl (May 17, 2006)

I have had Mirena for almost 2 years and love it. I don't have a period to speak of on it-- just some VERY light spotting. I do still feel when I am ovulating, and I think it is more discomfort with the Mirena than without. However, I had it inserted post partum, so who knows if my ovulations would be more painful even without Mirena.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

From what I've been able to dig up in the literature (and there isn't a lot), ovulation is iffy on Mirena, but it's not the primary mode of action. I ovulated with Mirena.

Also, you may spot a lot longer than two weeks!







It was two months for me, but then NO periods/spotting/anything for three years. BEautiful!


----------



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

I have two Mirenas, over nearly 4 years (changed my mind the first time and successfully TTC'd right away







) I can feel when I'm ovulating and I've always ovulated with Mirena. Like others, my periods have become more of a monthly smudge than a flow. That is because one of the ways that Mirena works is to keep the uterine lining thin, so there is little tissue and blood to shed during menstruation.

As for the post-insertion bleeding. 2 weeks? I had spotting for 6 weeks the first time I got it and for 10 weeks the second time. I still think it's worth it, for 4 years of almost no monthly bleeding, in my case.


----------



## wiccan mom (Apr 16, 2006)

wow...sounds like a great deal...AS (smudge) rather than AFlo sounds grand!

prior to conceiving, I LOVED my ovulation (TMI!- felt like a cat in heat!!) hubby loved it too...and so far since DS has come, my mojo is ZILCH.(blech!)...hopin' Mirena will leave me just like normal...guess I'll wait out the spotting a bit longer.

Thanks mommas







y'all are the best!!


----------

